# Mal was anderes: (Gaming-) Stuhl-Beratung



## sonnywhitelol (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Freunde!

Ich habe lange überlegt wo ich die Frage nach dem richtigen (Gaming-) Stuhl eigentlich stellen soll und versuche es einmal hier.

Mein *Problem *ist folgendes: 
Ich sitze täglich (zuhause) 8 Stunden am PC zum Arbeiten (Uni + Nebenjob) und danach nochmal gut 6-8 Stunden zum Zocken.
Bisher hatte ich immer absolute Billigstühle und nun habe ich bereits mit 27 Jahren erste Rückenbeschwerden und will nicht mit 30 schon einen kaputten Rücken haben.
Auch meine Matratze ist nicht der Hammer, aber laut Adam Riese bin ich nur 8 Stunden am Tag im Bett und 16 Stunden sitze ich (übertrieben gesagt, aber ich sitze wohl öfter als das ich liege).

Meine *Frage *wäre also:
Denkt ihr die Gaming-Stühle aka "Need for Seat" oder "DXRacer" taugen etwas?
Also ich meine in Bezug auf meine Problemstellung?
Habt ihr damit schon genügend positive/negative Erfahrungen gemacht?
Meint ihr ich sollte mich lieber mal an einen Physiotherapeuten wenden?


Danke im Voraus!
Sonny


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Dezember 2016)

sonnywhitelol schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde!
> 
> Mein *Problem *ist folgendes:
> Ich sitze täglich (zuhause) 8 Stunden am PC zum Arbeiten (Uni + Nebenjob) und danach nochmal gut 6-8 Stunden zum Zocken.
> ...



Vollkommen richtig. Gerade wenn man sehr lange auf seinem Bürostuhl sitzen muss, kommt man um ein wirklich gutes, ergonomisches Modell nicht herum.
Ich arbeite selbst vorwiegend in meinem Home Office und habe selbst feststellen müssen, dass man bei einem guten Stuhl wirklich nicht am falschen Ende sparen darf.



> Meine *Frage *wäre also:
> Denkt ihr die Gaming-Stühle aka "Need for Seat" oder "DXRacer" taugen etwas?



Nein, die taugen für *wirklich* langes Sitzen nichts. Für einen richtig guten Bürostuhl muss man schon relativ tief in die Tasche greifen, wir, d. h., meine bessere Hälfte und ich, haben uns solche Stühle geleistet:

Bürostuhl / Chefsessel ERGOHUMAN PLUS Netzstoff schwarz hjh OFFICE

Gut, ich gebe zu, dass es sich dabei um ein relativ hochpreisiges Modell im gehobenen Bereich handelt, aber so ca. 500€ PLUS sollte man schon mindestens einplanen, wenn man täglich mehr als 8 Stunden auf dem Stuhl verbringen möchte/muss.

Außerdem möchte ich ganz klar darauf hinweisen, dass ein guter Stuhl kein "magisches" Allheilmittel ist; es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass man jede Stunde wenigstens einmal kurz aufsteht und sich die Beine vertritt, optimalerweise verbunden mit leichten Lockerungsübungen.




> Meint ihr ich sollte mich lieber mal an einen Physiotherapeuten wenden?



Meine Frau ist Ergotherapeutin, die kennt sich damit ganz gut aus, denke ich.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2016)

Die Matratze ist aber auch extrem wichtig, da du da nicht bewusst eine andere Position einnimmst. Auf nem Stuhl änderst du auch mal die Position ganz bewusst. Daher wäre langfristig auch eine gute Matratze wichtig, und die muss nicht extrem teuer sein, sondern wichtig ist eine gute Beratung. Eine für nur 150€ wird zwar nicht gut genug sein, aber es muss sicher auch keine für 600€ sein oder so. 

Zum Stuhl: wenn du mit 27 richtige Beschwerden hast und nicht nur mal ne Verspannung oder so, dann würde ich aber wirklich genau suchen. Ob ein Stuhl dann marketingtechnisch mit "Gaming" beworben wird oder nicht, sollte keine Rolle spielen. Ein gleichteurer "normaler" Bürostuhl kann da je nach dem sogar besser sein, aber ein "Gamingstuhl" ist auch nicht verkehrt, wenn er nicht ZU billig ist. Und ich würde mich definitiv an einen Therapeuten wenden, denn ohnehin das wichtigste ist: Rücken stärken - das muss kein aufwendiger Sport sein, aber 5-10Min am Tag mit leichten Übungen reichen aus, damit die Muskeln im Rücken sich so weit ausbilden, dass sie alles besser stützen und Schmerzen verhindert werden können. Ebenso kann es schon viel bringen, wenn man einfach mal konsequent zB 1x pro Stunde aufsteht und sich für 30 Sekunden ein wenig bewegt, eine simple Übung macht.

Ein Therapeut kann Dir dazu Rat geben, vlt auch ein paar Stunden Physio vom Hausarzt "verschreiben" lassen, und viele Physios wissen auch bezüglich Stühlen bescheid, zumindest darüber, worauf du achten solltest. Auch die Höhe des Tisches und Sitzposition ist nicht unwichtig. Und nicht immer ist eine Einstellung des Stuhles, die "gemütlich" ist, auch "gesund" - auch da kann ein Physio Rat geben. Am besten mit Fachgebiet Ergonomie.

Generell ist aber ein Stuhl wie einer von DX Racer für 250€ aufwärts nicht schlecht FÜR DEN PREIS, aber du musst da lieber schauen, welche Features da für Deinen Fall besonders wichtig sind, auch Gewicht und Körpergröße können da relevant sein, und was richtig gutes gibt es erst eher so ab 400€, außer man findet per Zufall ein "Schnäppchen"


*edit* vom Prinzip her das, was auch der SpassSanta schrieb


----------



## sonnywhitelol (8. Dezember 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist Ergotherapeutin, die kennt sich damit ganz gut aus, denke ich.



Du Glückspilz 

Ja also vielen Dank für deine super schnelle Antwort.
Ich konnte mir das ja schon fast denken.

Auch den angesetzten Bereich von ca. 500€ finde ich jetzt nicht super abschreckend.
Das einzige Problem was ich noch sehe ist: Wenn ich mir nun einmal so einen Stuhl bestelle und dort nicht angenehm sitze vom ersten Moment an, kann man den Stuhl den unumständlich dort zurücksenden?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2016)

sonnywhitelol schrieb:


> Auch den angesetzten Bereich von ca. 500€ finde ich jetzt nicht super abschreckend.
> Das einzige Problem was ich noch sehe ist: Wenn ich mir nun einmal so einen Stuhl bestelle und dort nicht angenehm sitze vom ersten Moment an, kann man den Stuhl den unumständlich dort zurücksenden?


 das MUSS an sich sogar möglich sein bei Versand in D, aber problematisch kann es sein, den Stuhl wieder auseinanderzubekommen und wieder zu verpacken.  Da sollte man vlt schon im Vorfeld sich informieren beim Shop

Und "vom ersten Moment an" den Stuhl einzuschätzen ist auch falsch, man muss erst mal mit der Einstellung probieren. Ich sitze zB auf meinem Stuhl sehr gut, ein Kumpel von mir setzte sich drauf, fand den "scheiße", und dann hat er zwei Kleinigkeiten verstellt und fand den plötzlich "super"


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Dezember 2016)

sonnywhitelol schrieb:


> Auch den angesetzten Bereich von ca. 500€ finde ich jetzt nicht super abschreckend.
> Das einzige Problem was ich noch sehe ist: Wenn ich mir nun einmal so einen Stuhl bestelle und dort nicht angenehm sitze vom ersten Moment an, kann man den Stuhl den unumständlich dort zurücksenden?



Sollte eigentlich problemlos möglich sein, da natürlich auch Möbel unter das Fernabsatzgesetz fallen, wenn man sie online kauft. Bei Fragen/Zweifeln würde ich aber die Hotline anrufen und das klären.

Wir hätten den Stuhl jedenfalls zurückgeschickt, wenn er uns nicht gepasst hätte, war aber nicht nötig; im Gegenteil, wir haben ihn dann noch 3x bestellt - einen weiteren für uns selbst und zwei für ihre Eltern, die ebenfalls recht begeistert waren und zufällig auch auf der Suche nach neuen Stühlen waren.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2016)

Übrigens: ohne das (Gaming-) in der Überschrift hätte an auch an was ganz anderes denken können....  ^^ 

Und dass Spassbremses Frau eine Ergotherapeutin ist macht Sinn, denn er ist ja ein aufrechter Bürger.


----------



## sonnywhitelol (8. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Übrigens: ohne das (Gaming-) in der Überschrift hätte an auch an was ganz anderes denken können....  ^^



Habe ich mit Absicht so gewählt!
Clickbait und so ne 

Jedenfalls danke an euch beide!

Ich schau mich auf der Seite mal ein wenig um und dann führt da wohl kein Weg mehr dran vorbei mal einen zu bestellen 

Danke nochmals!


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Dezember 2016)

Das könnte dir vielleicht auch helfen:  Best PC gaming chairs | PC Gamer


----------



## asdaffe (8. Dezember 2016)

für das geld was die dinger kosten geh ich lieber 7mal in puff. ansonsten erfüllen die dinger nen reinen optischen zweck.
es gab sunne anderen bürostühle ohne rollen wie sunne wippe unten, ist mir aber gerade entfallen wie die bezeichnung ist.. ähhhh


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2016)

Wer billig kauft kauft doppelt.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Dezember 2016)

asdaffe schrieb:


> für das geld was die dinger kosten geh ich lieber 7mal in puff. ansonsten erfüllen die dinger nen reinen optischen zweck.
> es gab sunne anderen bürostühle ohne rollen wie sunne wippe unten, ist mir aber gerade entfallen wie die bezeichnung ist.. ähhhh


Sorry, aber du hast mal sowas von keine Ahnung. Und wenn du nichts Konstruktives zum Thema beitragen kannst, dann misch dich doch gar nicht erst ein, und schon gar nicht, wenn du dir scheinbar nicht mal die Mühe machst, die deutsche Rechtschreibung auch nur im Ansatz zu beachten.


----------



## sonnywhitelol (9. Dezember 2016)

Danke für den Link @Scholdarr!


----------



## asdaffe (9. Dezember 2016)

danke für die bestätigung


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2020)

Sundance_Kid schrieb:


> Im englischen Raum gibt es wieder komplett andere Marken zum Beispiel wird der noblechair manchmal gar nicht erwähnt. Auch die DxRacer sind im Us Markt fast gar nicht bekannt.



Der Thread ist zwar schon alt, aber das lässt sich wirtschaftlich erklären: das sind Nischenprodukte, die recht groß und schwer sind. Daher muss man enorm gut planen, ob man mit so was nach Übersee expandieren will. Noblechair ist zb so weiß ich weiß eine Marke, die von einem großen Shop in Berlin (caseking) ins Leben gerufen wurde, weil "Gamer" immer häufiger nach so was suchten. 

Es kann aber sein, dass zum Teil die gleichen Modelle einfach nur unter anderem Markennamen doch überall zu haben sind, und der eigentliche "Erfinder" ist immer der Hersteller, der zB in Taiwan sitzt oder so.    in Möbelläden hab ich schon oft bestimmte Stühle gesehen, die 100% identisch waren, aber andere Namen hatten.


----------

